
Absentee and early voting information for each U.S. state - peterlockhart
https://safe.voting
======
jonh1016
This is pretty cool, but I feel like the COVID counts may be off. Clicking New
York lists ~25k COVID deaths but I thought the total was above 30k?

~~~
groteworld
These stats come from covidtracking.com which collected the information at
Sept. 8th 00:00 GMT so its probably coming a day late.

------
peterlockhart
Know your state’s voting options to stay safe during Covid-19.

JAM stack / React / AirTable / Netlify

